# Substrate advice - Tropica Aquarium Soil vs Fluval Plant & Shrimps Stratum



## Goncalo Oliveira (15 Jun 2019)

hello guys,
so i went today to the aquarium design centre and bought Tropica Aquarium Soil 3kg for my new 50litre aquarium. I did the setup and think I need more substrate so i ordered on amazon the Fluval Plant & Shrimps Stratum 4kg. Should i put the fluval on top of the tropica, mix them or put the fluval on the bottom?
thanks


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (17 Jun 2019)

I would personally mix them but it won't really matter...


----------

